# Whats the Story



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone know anything about this co.?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 16, 2010)

googled it but there's no real answers there.popular back in the early 1940's.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 16, 2010)

they were made in TENN. , W.V. , AL. ,& N.C. IN 6, 6+, 7 & 12 OZS . and you have the two glass colors they came in light greenaqua and clear . where did ya find them?


----------



## madman (Jan 16, 2010)

PAT, VERY NICE, I HAVENT SEEN THAT VARIANT THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like Zimba Kola originated in the state of New York and there is a patent for a bottle carrier for the brand with the name Harriett Caldwell Singer, Elmhurst, Long Island N. Y. listed on the patent. Patent application was issued on October 27, 1944.

 Industrial directory of New York State 1949 lists a Zimba Kola Co. Inc. NYC.

 There is no listing for the name on the trademark site, even though the bottles note that it is trademarked.


----------



## acls (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting info.  I would have guessed Zimba was strictly a southern drink.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 17, 2010)

http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedbottlehomepage.htm   the info i got was from this site .....


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 17, 2010)

The reason I ask I had allways thought this brand as a Southern brand for all the bottle I had seen up till recently were from the South. These bottles Tim are from the Carolinas and Ga., but somewhere I saw an add for Zimba Kola w/ the address being Wall St. N.Y.

 It must have really been short lived busniess. All the bottles I have checked, and that being not all of these date from 1947.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 17, 2010)

THAT SITE I MENTION ONLY HAS ONE DATE FOR A BOTTLE and that was 1955 6+ ozs. from birmingham and it was light green color. have you gone to that site ? it helps me a lot i have no books on acl's at all .


----------



## ncbred (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is my embossed Zimba Kola from Everettes, NC.  I would have thought it would have dated back to the 30's.  I'll check for a date on the bottom once I get home.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 20, 2010)

well thats a problem with  that site i mentioned  is that they only cover ACL'S ,  embossed aren't covered and as we all know embossed  are the forerunners to ACL'S . somethig else don't a lot of companies have their headquarters in n.y. city  that might explain why patents show a n.y. city address?


----------



## ncbred (Jan 20, 2010)

That same town of the embossed Zimba, also bottled Mission Charger.  Those were the only soft drinks bottled there.  I think Mission Charger is a late 30's ACL as well.  Not sure how common the Zimba's are from there.  I've seen plenty of the Charger's.  Its a super small town (current population 149), or more like a community.  I would have never thought they would have had a bottling company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 20, 2010)

You would be amazed how many hole in the road towns had bottlers. Off the top of my head I can think of Rock West Virginia, Vansant, VA, Haysi, VA, St. Paul, VA, Coeburn, VA, and Pocahontas, VA.

 Of all of them the smallest would be Rock WV (which is mostly just a post office now), and Vansant, VA (which is a cross roads of two main roads) both of these communities had Coca-Cola bottlers. Vansant is better known for the Lonesome Pine Beverages bottles (even though they were bottled elsewhere prior to its establishment), and Rock is better known for the Rock Cliff Ginger Ale and beverages line they created and produced.







 The green Lonesome Pine from Coca-Cola of Vansant, VA. So far Vansant has been the only one that used a green Lonesome Pine bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 20, 2010)

Rock Cliff Ginger Ale 1941


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 20, 2010)

those are nice lookin bottles... are they hard to find.?


----------



## ncbred (Jan 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: ncbred
> 
> Here is my embossed Zimba Kola from Everettes, NC.  I would have thought it would have dated back to the 30's.  I'll check for a date on the bottom once I get home.


 
 Just checked the date on the embossed Zimba and it was from 1947.  So was the Mission Charger from the same town.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> those are nice lookin bottles... are they hard to find.?


 
 They aren't super rare, but they are hard to lay hands on in good shape. You see more of the latter Rock Cliffs and the clear Lonesome Pines than you do of those two.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 20, 2010)

one thing i found out about them is the lonesome pines are from va. and the rock cliffs are from w.v.


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea, I've always liked these bottles too.  Here's a few of mine.  Gotta find the rest.

 Albany, GA
 Prichard, AL
 Birmingham, AL






 and a WWII free drink coupon:


----------



## zecritr (Jun 5, 2013)

Just picked up one of these 6fl oz hartford,ky bottled by orange crush bottling Co.

 How does one date these bottles or this one?


----------



## carlo0321 (Aug 23, 2020)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Anyone know anything about this co.?


hi do you have the zimba kola came from new york, ny.


----------



## carlo0321 (Aug 23, 2020)

hi do you have any zimba kola bottle for sell.  im looking one


----------

